

Official Nvidia PTX Backend in LLVM trunk - pjin
http://llvm.org/svn/llvm-project/llvm/trunk/lib/Target/NVPTX/

======
pjin
Clarification: this is the official backend Nvidia pledged to open source a
few months ago. Exciting times.

